# deep dish rims for s13



## mzollo93 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey guys this is my first post here i have a 91 s13 that i just painted a dark blue/carbon hood etc. im looking for some deep dish wheels with a chrome or polished lip if any of you guys are selling some id appreciate to see what you have! 

thanks alot guys


----------

